Ask HN: Is it front-end, frontend or front end? - aml183
======
BloodKnight9923
I have personally found that anyone taking issue with this is a pain to work
with in _general_. If you understand what the developer is talking about, and
you know that this is a pedantic comparison, then what is the issue?

The only times I have seen someone take issue was because of an ego-related
response. I don't have time to deal with that in my day to day, so I generally
just say "Whatever floats your boat" and fall in with their term, simmilar to
how I would document code and fall in place with code style while working on
someone's project with existing code.

Unless there is something I see that would actually cause real problems for
future development, customers, or myself, I won't take issue with the little
things. There are a lot of other hills that I would rather die on than spaces
and hyphens.

------
BillBohan
Yes.

Any of those should be acceptable. Your meaning will be understood. The rules
of grammar have been relaxed greatly from what they were 50 years ago,
especially with grammar "correction" software which wants to change my "I ate
an apple." to "I ate and apple."

I would avoid frontend as it takes a bit longer to parse. It makes perfect
sense to me for someone to write:

I am working on the front end of this process and need to hire some front-end
developers.

------
neilsimp1
Css-Tricks ran a poll on this one a while back:

[https://css-tricks.com/poll-results-front-end-front-end/](https://css-
tricks.com/poll-results-front-end-front-end/)

------
sethammons
I say frontend and backend. Spell check usually dislikes the former while
liking the later.

